

Ask HN: who knows about this - "http://News.YCombinator.com/classic"? - aitoehigie

Although this link is not visible on the navbar if you navigate to http://news.ycombinator.com/classic, you actually get to a page. How many people here know of this? and why isnt it visible on the navbar? And what purpose does it serve?
======
pg
It's what the frontpage would look like if only the votes of users who joined
in the first year counted. I made it to check if the site is declining. In
practice it's usually just a slower-changing version of the frontpage.

~~~
aitoehigie
Apart from news.ycombinator.com/classic,are there other hidden features of
hacker news?

~~~
chegra
<http://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

------
wwortiz
It sorts content based on accounts over a year old I believe.

I think it was created when there were complaints about the declining quality
of content on hacker news and most of the classic rankings were similar if not
the same as the normal rankings.

------
blahedo
Didn't know about it, but it appears to just be using a different algorithm to
sort stories.

